# Undermarked brindle versus recessive yellow?



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Honestly, what's the difference? I know this must sound like a really silly question, but I really don't know - how can you tell the two apart, if possible?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Only by breeding them. But both are very poor examples of their kind, so you shouldn't really breed them if you're trying to make improvements.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah, that's what I was thinking. Thanks!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Jack, why do you know so much? You're like a walking mouse encyclopedia. Quite useful to have around. :lol:


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay! Knowledge shall soon be mine!

Edit --

Hah! You deleted your last post!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll explain why in a PM.

How's that?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------

